# Postfix trouble

## stig

Some days ago I noticed that my beatifully functional mail configuration was beginning to behave badly. I recon this has something to do with upgrading postfix the other day.

Can somebody please tell me what I need to do to fix this? The user accounts on the computer can send en receive mail, but apache isn't able to send out any mail, and all of my logs looks like this:

```
nutshell root # tail /var/log/apache2/error_log

postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/388201.19435: No such file or directory

postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/826784.23869: No such file or directory

postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/388201.19435: No such file or directory

postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/826784.23869: No such file or directory

postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/388201.19435: No such file or directory

postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/826784.23869: No such file or directory

postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/388201.19435: No such file or directory

postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/826784.23869: No such file or directory

postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/388201.19435: No such file or directory

postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/826784.23869: No such file or directory

```

```
nutshell root # tail /var/log/mail/current

Mar 24 15:58:09 [postfix/postdrop] warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/586200.22367: No such file or directory

Mar 24 15:58:09 [postfix/postdrop] warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/707408.23377: No such file or directory

Mar 24 15:58:11 [postfix/postdrop] warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/429326.25647: No such file or directory

Mar 24 15:58:12 [postfix/postdrop] warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/81941.24946: No such file or directory

Mar 24 15:58:14 [postfix/postdrop] warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/826784.23869: No such file or directory

Mar 24 15:58:16 [postfix/postdrop] warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/614470.21740: No such file or directory

Mar 24 15:58:16 [postfix/postdrop] warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/567970.20316: No such file or directory

Mar 24 15:58:18 [postfix/postdrop] warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/388201.19435: No such file or directory

Mar 24 15:58:19 [postfix/postdrop] warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/308186.32214: No such file or directory

Mar 24 15:58:19 [postfix/postdrop] warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/586200.22367: No such file or directory

```

----------

## thraxil

the same thing happened to me. somehow in the upgrade, apparently /var/spool/postfix/maildrop got deleted.

the fix is:

```

# mkdir /var/spool/postfix/maildrop

# chown postfix:postdrop /var/spool/postfix/maildrop

# chmod 730 /var/spool/postfix/maildrop

```

that worked for me at least.

----------

## stig

Thanks a lot for replying! However, I tripped in the power cord to my server the other day, flushing about 300 days of uptime down the drain. BUT, after the reboot, things started working again   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## thraxil

it occurs to me that i never did try just doing a 

```

# /etc/init.d/postfix restart

```

now i'd almost be willing to bet that postfix will create that directory when it starts up.  that would explain why it started working for you again after a reboot.

----------

## Immortal Q

I didn't have any trouble, but I always restart Postfix/apache/whatever after upgrading - I learned my lesson the hard way...

----------

## stig

 *thraxil wrote:*   

> it occurs to me that i never did try just doing a 
> 
> ```
> 
> # /etc/init.d/postfix restart
> ...

 

I did try that!

----------

